

Ask HN: Are the people who forced out Brendan Eich bigots? - spikels

I just happened to be looking at the Merriam-Webster definition and they came to mind. Am I wrong?<p>BIGOT noun [1]<p>a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; especially : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)<p>Full Definition of BIGOT<p>a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially :  one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.merriam-webster.com&#x2F;dictionary&#x2F;bigot
======
chewychewymango
Yes, you're wrong.

1\. Eich is prejudiced against gays (how did he arrive at this conclusion?).

2\. From history (e.g., experience), we can soundly argue this type of
prejudice is wrong and incompatible with modern society. The differences
between anti-miscegenation statutes and Prop 8 are superficial at most.
Likewise, Prop 8 was struck down.

3\. Since only one side is prejudiced, the bigotry only goes one way.

It's also worth noting we would not be having this discussion if he donated
money to a neo-nazi group.

Sorry but you're on the wrong side of history.

